# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  "Новогодний  праздник в детском саду" - номинация конкурса "Новогодний IN-KU FEST"

## MAGISTRA

*"Новогодний  праздник в детском саду" - номинация конкурса "Новогодний IN-KU FEST"*

Оформление работы:
1.ФИО
2.Должность
3.Город/село
4.Название конкурсной работы
5.Возрастная категория
6.Видео-фото приложение

----------


## Лорик

1.ФИО

Варавина Лариса Александровна

2.Должность

руководитель музыкальный детского сада № 7 

3.Город/село

г.Зарафшан, Узбекистан, детский сад № 7

4.Название конкурсной работы

Сценарий  НОВОГОДНЕГО ПРАЗДНИКА 
«Отбрубон – король царства Снов и Приведений»

5.Возрастная категория

Для детей старших и подготовительных групп детского сада
или школьников начальных классов

 (Этот сценарий без требований к детским костюмам, песням и танцам и может быть использован в любой детской аудитории с использованием аниматорских танцев, игр и хороводов.)



Сценарий  НОВОГОДНЕГО ПРАЗДНИКА 
«Отбрубон – король царства Снов и Приведений»

Для детей старших и подготовительных групп детского сада

Персонажи взрослые:
Ведущая
Дед Мороз
Снегурочка
Церемониймейстер
Отрубон – король царства Снов и Приведений
Рекламная Пауза
Карабас-Барабас
Джин Блин

Дети под музыку забегают в зал и делают два круга у елки.

Ведущая – 
Здравствуйте, взрослые!
Здравствуйте, детишки! 
Здравствуйте, мамы и папы! 
Девчонки и мальчишки! 

1 ребенок – 
Возле елки в Новый год
Водим, водим хоровод.
Ёлочка - красавица
Детям очень нравится.

2 ребенок – 
Вот она какая
- Стройная, большая!
Ватный снег внизу лежит.
Наверху звезда блестит.

3 ребенок – 
А на ветках шарики,
Пестрые фонарики,
Птички, рыбки, флаги
Из цветной бумаги.  («Возле ёлки» Автор: С. Вышеславцева)

ХОРОВОД  «В новогоднюю ночь»  Э. Зарицкая  

4 ребенок – 
Что такое Новый год?
Это все наоборот:
Елки в комнате растут,
Белки шишек не грызут,

5 ребенок – 
Зайцы рядом с волком
На колючей ёлке!
Дождик тоже не простой,
В Новый год он золотой,

6 ребенок – 
Блещет что есть мочи,
Никого не мочит,
Даже Дедушка Мороз
Никому не щиплет нос.  («Что такое Новый год?»  Автор: Е. Михайлова)

ХОРОВОД  «Елочка» М. Красев

/после хоровода дети садятся/

Ведущая – 
Сегодня у нас новогодний карнавал. А для его проведения я приглашаю Церемониймейстера, который будет вести нашу праздничную церемонию.

/входит Церемониймейстер с жезлом/

Церемониймейстер – 
Я уже спешу сюда, добрый день всем, господа!                                                          
Первый гость  герой мультяшный, но совсем-совсем не страшный.                        
Король царства снов и приведений – Отрубон Приведеньевич Первый!

/стучит 3 раза жезлом и уходит, вбегает  и оглядывается Отрубон, у которого одно большое ухо, вырезанное из поролона/

Отрубон – 
Так, кажется, успел! Еще никого нет! Никого не вижу, ничего не слышу, ничего никому не скажу! Тс-с-с! Меня не видно? 

Дети – 
Видно!

Отрубон – 
Как видно? Нет, не видно! Ноги видно? 

Дети – 
Да!

Отрубон – 
Нет, не видно! А руки видно?

Дети – 
Да!

Отрубон – 
Как видно? Ничего не видно! Я  же – приведение! У меня и отчество такое – Приведеньевич. Отрубон Приведеньевич Первый - Король царства снов и приведений! Да еще мультяшный! Ну, уж ушки-то мои маленькие вам точно не видно! Да?

Дети – 
Нет, видно!

Отрубон – 
Как видно? Вы все это специально, назло мне говорите, да? Ну, ничего, я вам еще покажу, как с Отрубоном спорить! Вы еще меня увидите! 

/Отрубон уходит/

Ведущая – 
Ребята, вы слышали? Король Отрубон что-то  затевает, но, думаю, что ему не удастся испортить нам праздник, можно начинать наш новогодный карнавал!

Церемониймейстер – 
Эй! Танцоры, заходите, и порадуйте гостей,                                                                       
Карнавал скорей начните, попляшите веселей!                           

ТАНЕЦ  «Карнавальный» /дети подготовительной группы/

Ведущая – 
Интересно, а где же Дед Мороз? Ведь какой же Новый год без него. Давайте его позовем.

Дети – 
Дед Мороз!

/в зал входит переодетый в Деда Мороза Отрубон/

Ведущая – 
Простите, кто вы? Что вам нужно?

Отрубон – 
Я  прикольный, я мультяшный, 
настоящий Дед Мороз!                                               
Пришел на праздник к детям, 
подарочки принес!

Ведущая – 
Ребята, разве он похож на Деда Мороза? Посмотрите, какой он страшный.

Отрубон – 
Кто страшный? Я страшный?… Да я не страшный, а мультяшный, самый настоящий Дед Мороз!

Ведущая – 
Да настоящий Дед Мороз уже стар совсем, не то, что ты.

Отрубон – 
Да я стар, я очень  стар, я просто суперстар!

Ведущая – 
Ребята, давайте проверим его. Ну, раз ты настоящий Дед Мороз, ты должен знать детские песни про елочку.

Отрубон – 
Что мне петь что ли?

Ведущая – 
Ну, да!

Отрубон – 
А можно я лучше, типа на подтанцовке, а?

Ведущая -
Нет уж, раз говоришь, что ты Дед Мороз, давай пой!

Отрубон – 
Маленькой елочке классно жить в лесу, 
сейчас её быстро обратно унесу!           
Будет там желтая елочка стоять, 
будет потрясно так колючками сверкать!  

Ведущая – 
 А вот и не правильно! Ребята, разве елочки бывают желтыми?

Дети – 
Нет!

Отрубон – 
Да я это так, пошутил! Подождите, сейчас спою!                                      
Будет там синяя елочка стоять, 
будет прикольно так булавками сверкать!

Ведущая – 
Ну вот ты и попался, никаких булавок у елки нет. Что, ребята, есть у елки?

Дети – 
Иголки!

Ведущая –  
А какого она цвета? 

Дети – 
зеленого!

Ведущая – 
Ну-ка, говори, кто ты такой?

Отрубон – 
На это я пойтить не могу!

Ведущая – 
А придется!

/ведущая начинает раздевать Отрубона/

Отрубон – 
Отстаньте, я сейчас милицию позову! Помогите, хулиганы зрения лишают!

Ведущая –
 Ах, да это же Отрубон! Так ты опять пришел мешать нам? Уходи скорее! Сейчас придет настоящий Дед Мороз, он с тобой расправиться!

Отрубон – 
Что, даже чаю не попьем? 

Ведущая – 
Нет! Уходи!

Отрубон – 
Уходи! Уходи! Да не боюсь я вашего Деда Мороза! Вы еще пожалеете, что не пустили меня на праздник! Ладно, пойду приму ванну, выпью чашечку чаю. 

/ Отрубон уходит/

Ведущая – 
Ну, вот, теперь нам никто не будет мешать.

/входит Рекламная пауза/

Рекламная Пауза – 
Соскучились? А вот и я! Всем привет, мои друзья! 
Телепузики-карапузики!  Мультяшки-очаровашки!

Ведущая – 
Простите, а вы кто?

Рекламная Пауза – 
Я - Рекламная пауза!

Ведущая – 
Ой, а нам не нужна никакая Рекламная пауза.

Рекламная Пауза – 
Ух, ты? А ремонт такой вам что, из передачи «квартирный вопрос» сделали?

Ведущая – 
Нет, что вы, скорее это можно назвать  «помоги себе сам». Это мы сами к Новому году постарались.

Рекламная Пауза – 
Ну, вот, а с Рекламной паузой у вас были бы спонсоры, которые бы все-все вам сделали!

Ведущая – 
Не нужна нам никакая реклама! Она всегда и всех обманывает. Уходи сейчас же отсюда!

Рекламная Пауза – 
Ухожу, ухожу, как Колобок от Бабушки, но я не прощаюсь, я еще вернусь, минут через 15!

/Рекламная пауза уходит, входит Церемонийместер, а за ним Отрубон/

Церемониймейстер – 
Господин  Карабас Барабас и Приведон Отрубеньевич… Ой! Отрубень Приведоньевич. Собственной персоной!

Отрубон – 
Эй! Ты чего это болтаешь? А?… Сейчас как дам больно! Тогда узнаешь! Не Отрубень, а его величество Отрубон Приведеньевич Первый! 

Ведущая – 
Как, Отрубон? Опять Отрубон? Не нужен ты нам! Уходи!

Отрубон – 
А вот и не уйду, а вот и не уйду! 

Ведущая – 
Ребята, нужно как-то прогнать Отрубона! Давайте затопаем ногами.

/дети топают/

Отрубон – 
Ай-ай-ай! Какой шум!…Нет, в таких условиях я работать не могу, просто очень вредные условия труда получаются! Вот оставлю вам своего друга и уйду! Эй, Карабас Барабас, заходи! 

/Отрубон уходит, входит Карабас Барабас/

Карабас Барабас – 
Ух ты! Сколько детей! Замечательно! Эх, какой теперь я новый театр создам! Все у меня будете артистами! А то, мои негодные куклы сбежали вместе с Мальвиной  и Буратино! Вы плясать-то умеете? Ну-ка, покажите!

ТАНЕЦ  «Новогодний»  /дети старшей группы/ 

Карабас Барабас – 
Ух, и здорово вы плясали. Мне понравилось. А вам, гости, понравилось? Тогда я беру их в свой театр. А ну-ка, живо все вставайте в круг!

/Карабас Барабас щелкает плеткой, дети встают в круг/

Карабас Барабас – 
Главное, что должны уметь настоящие артисты, это – плакать! Тогда и зрителям будет весело! Ох, и люблю же я смотреть, как дети плачут! А ну, живо начинайте плакать! Быстро! Громче! Громче!

/дети изображают плач, Карабас Барабас подгоняет их, прищелкивая плеткой/

Ведущая – 
Ребята, тише, тише! Не надо плакать! На празднике нужно играть и веселиться. Давайте поиграем с Карабасом Барабасом.

/отбирает у Карабаса Барабаса плетку, передает ее детям, начинается игра/

ИГРА  «Передай плетку»

Карабас Барабас – 
Ох, уморили! Устал! Все больше не могу! Не нужны мне такие дети, которые не хотят плакать, и не боятся плетки! С ними того и гляди и сам добрым стану, а ну, как начну творить добро направо и налево, и станут все вокруг скучные да вялые! 
Видно лучше мне уйти, быстро ноги унести! Ну-ка, выпустите меня!

Ведущая – 
Ребята, не выпускайте Карабаса Барабаса из круга!

ИГРА  «Не выпустим»

Карабас Барабас – 
Ах, вы так, да? Вы так? Я тогда сейчас вас заколдую!

Ведущая – 
Ничего у тебя не получится, ты же не волшебник!

Карабас Барабас – 
А вот посмотрим! Абракадабра, или как его там, поберегись!

/Карабас Барабас на четвереньках выползает из круга и из зала, дети садятся/

Церемониймейстер – 
Рекламная пауза!

/входит Рекламная пауза/

Рекламная Пауза – 
Мне бы еще ночь простоять, да день продержаться.

Ведущая – 
Как только тебе не стыдно? Ты зачем вернулась?

Рекламная Пауза – 
Не виноватая я, он сам пришел!

Ведущая – Кто, Отрубон что ли?

Рекламная Пауза –
Да, нет же, спонсор! Хотя я думаю, что это кто-то их ваших родителей. Сказал, чтобы я пришла к вам, извинилась, ну, детям сказку там какую-нибудь рассказала, типа «Мойдодыра» а не то, говорит, гляди, как бы с тобой чего не вышло?

Ведущая – 
Чего не вышло? 

Рекламная Пауза – 
Ну там, несчастный случай или авария какая.  В общем, уболтал меня, чертяка языкастый! Так я расскажу сказку, а?

Ведущая – 
Ребята, послушаем? 

Рекламная Пауза – 
Да здравствует мыло душистое,
и полотенце пушистое, 
и зубной порошок! 
Чистите зубы пастой «Блендамед»!

Ведущая – 
Ты опять за свое?

Рекламная Пауза – 
Ухожу, ухожу, как Колобок от дедушки.

/Рекламная пауза уходит/

Церемониймейстер – 
Джин Блин! И Отрубон Приведеньевич Третий! Ой, нет,  - Седьмой! Ой, нет,  - Тринадцатый!

Отрубон – 
Ты что, уши не моешь? Ещё раз повторить? Первый я, Первый! Отрубон Первый! И не Джин Блин, а Блин-ака! Проходите, пожалуйста, уважаемый Джин – людоед! Это вот они меня на праздник не пускают! Съешьте их, пожалуйста! Вот  этого, и вот этого. Посмотрите, какой он вкусненький! Упитанный! Воспитанный! Вот, елочка какая красивая. И ее тоже съешьте! Вы елочки кушаете?

Джин – 
Кушаем, кушаем, мы все кушаем!

Отрубон – 
А вот эту /показывает на ведущую/ самую главную, первой скушайте! Она самая вредная!

Ведущая -  
Отрубон, зачем ты опять пришел?

Отрубон – /шепотом/ 
Вот, видите? Она и есть самая вредная! 
Да я что? Я ничего, думал, мы тут просто отдохнем. Ладно, ухожу, вот только друга своего посажу на почетное место. Садитесь, пожалуйста, Блин-ака!

/Отрубон усаживает Джина на маленький коврик и уходит/

Ведущая – 
Не будет ли так любезен многоуважаемый  Джин Блин?…

Джин – 
Будет, будет, шашлык из тебя будет! Или плов, я еще не решил.

Ведущая – 
Ой, вы знаете, ничего у вас не получится, но для вас это может плохо кончится!

Джин – 
Как  это?

Ведущая -  
Вы что, сказку про Терминатора не смотрели? Ой, то есть про Дракона?

Джин – 
Нет!

Ведущая – 
Ну, тогда слушайте, наши ребята вам ее расскажут!

/выходят дети чтецы/

7 ребенок – 
Жил-был на свете трехглавый Дракон, 
который весил двести тонн!           
Однажды он к нам в детсад заявился 
и чуть по дороге в овраг не свалился!

8 ребенок – 
Он был худющий, как скелет, 
не ел, наверное, тысячу лет!                             
Схватил он девчонок за банты, 
и поняли мы, что нам всем кранты!

9 ребенок – 
Потом все три головы стали спорить: 
шашлык или плов из нас приготовить? 
Никто не хотел уступать другой, 
в общем, все три подавились слюной.

10 ребенок – 
Так глупо умер дракон под конец, 
а кто нас послушает, тот молодец!

Ведущая – 
Ну что, не будет ли так любезен, многоуважаемый Джин, послушать наших детей дальше?

Джин – 
Будет, будет, очень даже будет!

Ведущая – 
Посидите тихо тут, наши дети вам сыграют, ну и  песню вам споют!

ПЕСНЯ - ОРКЕСТР «Саночки» А.Филиппенко 

/дети поют и звенят погремушками, маракасами, бубнами и другими инструментами/

Джин – 
Вай, талант, Какой талант! Вай, какой большой талант!

Церемониймейстер – 
Король Отрубон Первый!

/в зал пританцовывая входит Отрубон/

Ведущая – 
Отрубон, это опять ты?

Отрубон – 
Да я не к вам, я к другу своему зашел.
Джин Блин-ака, я не понял, это что такое? Я тебе такое угощение  задарил! А ты их жрать не стал!

Джин – 
Ты чего, скажи, орешь, их послушать  не даешь?

Отрубон –
 Да ты не слушать, а съесть их был должен!

Джин – 
Э-э! Слушай, дорогой, вот ты бы Киркорова съел?

Отрубон – 
Нет, я не смог бы, у него же талант!    

Джин – 
А Пугачеву бы съел?

Отрубон –  
У нее тоже большой талант, и ее не смог бы.

Джин – 
А Баскова смог бы?

Отрубон – 
Нет, не смог.

Джин – 
Вот и я не смог!… 
У них, знаешь какой талант?! Вах, какой! Извиняй, прокол получился, пойду-ка я, однако!

/Джин уходит/

Отрубон – 
А еще Джин Блин называется! Таланты он, видите ли, не ест! Подумаешь, ну сделали бы потом ему клизму и все!

Ведущая – 
Отрубон! Почему ты все время хочешь нам помешать? Может быть, попробуем вместе веселиться, радоваться празднику?

Отрубон – 
Вместе веселиться? Да? Вот и отлично! 
Это, типа, клёво, это, типа круто, будем мы с ребятами развлекаться тута!

Ведущая – 
Отлично-то, отлично, только выражайся, пожалуйста, прилично!

Отрубон – Я придумал! Я придумал! Давайте поиграем в игру…

ИГРА  «Собери паззл Змейку»

/Отрубон играет не правильно, путается/

Ведущая – 
Эх, Отрубон, совсем ты играть не умеешь! Всех ребят рассмешил!

Отрубон – 
Смеетесь, да? Ну, смейтесь, смейтесь! Я все равно самый быстрый и ловкий! Я вам еще устрою, я вам еще покажу!

Ведущая – 
Почему ты нас все время пугаешь? Мы сейчас позовем Деда Мороза, он не даст нас в обиду! Ребята, давайте крикнем: Дедушка Мороз!

Дети – 
Дедушка Мороз!

Отрубон – 
Все пропало, все пропало! Кажись, придется мне опять кем-то прикидываться. Кем-нибудь попроще. Может зайчиком? Таким ма-аленьким, хвостик пупочкой… 
Хотя какой из меня, зайчик? Спрячусь-ка я за елкой, пока не вляпался!

Церемониймейстер – 
Дед Мороз и Снегурочка!

/Отрубон прячется за елку, входят Дедушка Мороз и  Снегурочка/

Дед Мороз –
Я Мороз, Красный нос,
С белой бородою.
Ущипну - так до слез!
Не шути со мною.

Для чего, почему
Должен я сердиться?
Я пришел к вам, друзья,
Чтобы веселиться!

Новый год, Новый год
С вами я встречаю,
С новым годом всех вас
Я и поздравляю. («Дед Мороз» Автор: Э. Богуславская)

Снег – 
Мы с дедушкой пришли поздравить всех с Новым годом!

Дед Мороз – 
А что это там за елочкой черненькое белеется? А ну-ка, поди сюда! Ты почему за елкой прячешься? Ты кто такой?

Отрубон – 
Я – Бонд! Джеймс Бонд!

Ведущая – 
Да, это Отрубон, Дедушка Мороз! Он все время хочет нам помешать.

Дед Мороз – 
Эх, ты глупый! Ты что не знаешь, что в сказках добро всегда побеждает зло?

Снег – 
Книги надо читать, Отрубон!

Отрубон – 
А я читал! Эту,… как её? Каштанку! Хочешь за ухо укушу?

Дед Мороз – 
Кабы не было здесь худо, уходи-ка ты отсуда!                                                           
Взял на праздник я с собой пульт волшебный золотой!                                                  
И как только захочу мультик твой я отключу!

Отрубон – 
Так бы сразу и сказал, только главное не «добро-зло», а главное – у кого пульт!

/выхватывает у Деда Мороза пульт и убегает/

Снег – 
Ой, Дедушка Мороз, что же теперь делать?

Дед Мороз – Как что? Какой у нас, ребята, праздник?

Дети – 
Новый год!

Дед Мороз – А какой же Новый год без хоровода? Ну-ка, становитесь в хоровод!

----------


## Лорик

продолжение:
/дети под музыку делают два круга у елки/

11 ребенок – 
Горит огнями ёлочка,
Под нею тени синие,
Колючие иголочки
Как будто в белом инее.

12 ребенок – 
Она в тепле оттаяла,
Расправила иголочки,
И с песнями веселыми
Пришли мы к нашей ёлочке.

13 ребенок – 
Игрушки разноцветные
Для нас на ней развесили,
И мы глядим на ёлочку,
И нам сегодня весело.

14 ребенок – 
Огни на ёлке яркие
Повсюду зажигаются,
Во всех домах, по всей стране
Ребята улыбаются. («Горит огнями ёлочка...» Автор: Л. Некрасова)

ХОРОВОД  «Карнавал у елки» З.Роот

15 ребенок – 
- Кто в нарядной теплой шубе,
С длинной белой бородой,
В Новый год приходит в гости,
И румяный, и седой?

16 ребенок – 
Он играет с нами, пляшет,
С ним и праздник веселей!
Дед Мороз на ёлке нашей
Самый главный из гостей!  («Самый главный из гостей»  Автор: И. Черницкая)

ХОРОВОД  «Дед Мороз» С.Юдиной

/дети садятся/

Снег – 
Дедушка, Посиди у елочки, послушай, какие стихи дети к празднику выучили!                                                       

СТИХИ  /по 2-3 от группы/

Снег – 
Милый дедушка, не пора ли нам с ребятами поиграть?

ИГРА  «Дед Мороз - паровоз»

Дед Мороз – 
Славно мы поиграли!  Молодцы, ребятки!                                                        

Церемониймейстер – 
Король Отрубон Приведеньевич Первый!

/входит Отрубон/

Отрубон – 
Неужели, в самом деле? Выучил наконец-то?! А вы что тут все веселитесь, да?

Дед Мороз – 
Конечно!

Снег – 
А давайте и вы с нами!

Отрубон – 
Еще чего! Я уже пробовал  играть с этими противными детишками. И они все надо мной смеялись.

Снег – 
А вы попробуйте потанцевать.

Отрубон – 
А можно?

Дед Мороз – 
Конечно! 

Отрубон – 
Ой, да я сейчас как затанцую,.. как потанцую!  Да я самый лучший танцевальщик в мире, т.е. нет – танцульщик. Вот, смотрите!

ПЛЯСКА  Отрубона

/Отрубон танцует-кривляется, дети смеются/

Снег – 
Ребята, разве Отрубон умеет красиво танцевать? Эх, Отрубон, лучше посмотри, как красиво это делают наши ребята.

ТАНЕЦ  «Серебристая змейка» /девочки подготовительной группы/

Отрубон – 
Ах, так да? Значит, вам не нравится, как я пою, как я играю, как я танцую. Ну ладно, тогда берегитесь! Я такое для вас приготовил!                                               
Пульт волшебный, выручай! 
Стол мультяшный запускай! 
Стол, скорей сюда беги, этот праздник Новогодний мне испортить помоги!

/в зал под музыку «входит» волшебный стол, накрытый длинной скатертью/

Дед Мороз – 
Почему это ты здесь командуешь?

Отрубон – 
Я теперь ужасно крут, у меня волшебный пульт! 
Пульт, команду посылай, стол, Мороза прогоняй!

/стол подталкивает Деда Мороза/

Дед Мороз – 
Ну-ка, чудо совершись, 
пульт волшебный отключись!

Отрубон – 
Ой,  пульт не работает, батарейки, наверное, сели.

Дед Мороз – 
Ну-ка, пульт, теперь включайся, 
для ребят ты постарайся!                                            
Дед Мороза выручай – 
стол в хороший превращай!                                                          
Ну, смотрите, малыши! 
Стол под музыку пляши!

/стол пляшет-покачивается под музыку/

Отрубон –
О! Вот это Ого-го! Я вам эта… не того! 
Ой, что я несу, не пора ли мне смываться, бежать поскорее, линять, испаряться?!

/Отрубон убегает/

Снег – 
Дедушка Мороз, а где же подарки  для ребят? Ведь какой же Новый год без подарков?

Дед Мороз – 
Не волнуйся, внученька, у нас ведь теперь есть волшебный стол. 
Как скажу я: Раз, два, три! 
Повнимательней смотри! 
А скажу – четыре, пять, - 
стол пойдет опять плясать!

/стол «пляшет»/

Снег – 
Ну-ка, дедушка, дай-ка и я попробую! 
Ну-ка, стол волшебный мой, 
песню нам скорее спой!

/стол «поет»/

Дед Мороз – 
А теперь давайте вместе 
скажем дружно: 
Раз, два, три! 
Стол подарки нам дари!

/стол выбрасывает подарок/

Снег – 
Дедушка Мороз, но здесь только один подарок, а ребят-то вон как много!

Дед Мороз – 
Не переживай, внученька, остальные я уже отнес к ребятам в группу.

Снег – 
Карнавальный Новый год вот уже к концу идет!

Дед Мороз –
Желаем быстро вам расти, и мам и пап не подвести!

Дед Мороз и Снег – До свидания!

/Дедушка Мороз и Снегурочка уходят/

Ведущая – 
Вот и закончился наш праздник и нам пора идти в группу. До свидания!

/праздник заканчивается, дети идут в группы/

АТРИБУТЫ:
•	плетка
•	пульт
•	коврик
•	стол
•	пенек или стул  


6.Видео-фото приложение

Дед Мороз и Снегурочка


ТАНЕЦ  «Карнавальный»  
С веерами



Или

С шарфиками 


ТАНЕЦ  «Новогодний»   
Танго снежинок



ИГРА  «Дед Мороз - паровоз»

----------


## ЭЛИТА

*1. Талышева Евгения Николаевна
2. Руководитель "Центра детских праздников ЭЛИТА"
3. г. Архангельск
4. "Новогодние приключения Маши и медведя"
5. Возрастная категория 2 - 5лет*

_Количество аниматоров - 3человека
Ди-джей - 1чел
Действующие персонажи: Снеговик, Мишка, Маша, Дед Мороз
Снеговик и Дед Мороз это один и тот же аниматор._

_Цели и задачи: 1. Развивать эмоциональную сферу детей
2. Донести детям понятие новогоднего праздника с помощью известных им героев, доступных по возрасту игр, танцев
3. Формировать культуру общения между детьми и родителями на празднике
4. Учить детей свободно и активно держаться на празднике
5. Дать привыкнуть к мужскому присутствию до появления Деда Мороза
6. Не напугать появлением Деда Мороза (для этого на протяжении программы говорим о нём и ираем в адаптационную игру "Как у нашего Мороза вот такая борода..." )
7. Показывать и рассказывать каждое задание, следить за каждым ребёнком, успеть помочь, прийти на помощь в нужную минуту
8. Что бы у каждого ребёнка остались только приятные и хорошие воспоминания о Дедушке Морозе и новогоднем утреннике._

_Сценарий доступен детям, не требует специальной подготовки, все движения выполняются по показу взрослых персонажей_

Выход Снеговика http://files.mail.ru/ADZ12A
Снеговик: Я веселый Снеговик! И скучать я не привык!
Я принес вам игры, пляски, и волшебные сказки!
- Добрый день, ребята! Вы меня узнали? Кто я?
Дети: СНЕГОВИК
Снеговик: Правильно! И зовут меня Федя! Ой, какие Вы все нарядные. Именно таких весёлых, красивых ребят я искал для своей волшебной новогодней сказки! Ребята, вы хотите попасть в сказку? 
Дети: ДА!
Снеговик: Я отправлю вас в волшебную сказку. Для девочек колокольчики и волшебные платочки (одевает на головушки или на шейку девочкам красные платочки), а для мальчиков волшебные бубенцы

*Анимационный танец с инструментами и колокольчиками, дети повторяют движения за снеговиком* http://files.mail.ru/2VPQ7H

Как только закончилась песня, играет музыка для выхода Мишки: http://files.mail.ru/TTAB3S Выходит Мишка с удочкой на плече и ведром в руках, идёт, пританцовывает, никого не замечает. Ставит ведро, удочку, поворачивается в сторону детей...
Мишка:  Сколько Машенек!!!
Падает в обморок на пол. 
Снеговик и дети подбегают. Снеговик приподнимает голову Мишке и предлагает детям подуть на него и помахать руками  на Мишку. Мишка сначала открывает глаза и  осторожно поднимается. 
Снеговик: Здравствуй, Мишка! Знакомься – это – все мои друзья!
Мишка (протирая глаза и смотрит на девочек, понимая, что это не Машеньки): А чего вы здесь собрались? У вас 8 марта?
Снеговик и ребята: НЕТ!
Мишка: День рождение?
Снеговик: Да нет же! Мишка, мы с ребятами празднуем зимний праздник - Новый год! Давай с нами!
Мишка : А что такое Новый год? И зима?
Снеговик: Новый год – самый веселый, красивый  праздник в году, приходит Дед Мороз, Снегурочка, все читают стихи и получают подарки! А зимой очень, очень весело! Много разных игр! 
Ребята, в какие игры можно играть зимой?
Дети перечисляют
Мишка: Зимой я сплю... Санки, снег, снежки (чешет затылок). Не понимаю о чём это вы?
Снеговик: Что такое снежки не знаешь? 
Снеговик берёт много снежков и начинает кидать в Мишку.
Снеговик: ребята, предлагаю покидаться снежками и показать Мишке, как можно весело играть. 

*ИГРА СНЕЖКИ * (Дети берут раскиданные снежки и кидают в Мишку, Снеговика и друг друга. В конце игры,  Снеговик предлагает закидывать снежки в ведро к Мишке) http://files.mail.ru/U0Q0Z4

Мишка: О как весело! Здорово!
Снеговик:  А ещё, что бы пришёл дед Мороз - все наряжают ёлочки!
Мишка:  А у меня-то в лесу ёлки не наряженные!  Значит, не наступит Новый год (расстроено).  Ребята, поехали ко мне в лес ёлочки наряжать?
Снеговик: Конечно, поезжайте, а я пойду Деда Мороза поищу и приглашу на праздник!
Снеговик машет в след паровозику и уходит

*ПОЕХАЛИ с МИШКОЙ НА ВЕСЁЛОМ ПАРОВОЗИКЕ.*  http://files.mail.ru/G8RND9
Дети все держатся друг за друга, а Мишка показывает движения: 
стучат колёсики – топаем громко ногами,
колёсики могут танцевать – идём и выставляем на пяточку поочерёдно то правую, то левую ножки
крутим головой
проезжаем по туннелю – идём в присядку или полу-присядку
машем ручкой всем, кто на нас смотрит

Мишка: А в моём лесу есть ёлочки и пенёчки. Когда я буду говорить пенёчки – вы все приседаете, а когда ёлочки – вы все встаёте, как красивые ёлочки (показывает)

*ИГРА ЁЛОЧКИ - ПЕНЁЧКИ*

Мишка: Ой, что – то я проголодался (гладит себя по животу) Вот рыбкой бы сейчас полакомится! Ребята, а хотите со мной на рыбалку?
Дети: ДА!
Мишка: А вот и озеро с рыбой. Где-то у меня было много удочек, сейчас я вам их раздам. 

*ИГРА РЫБАЛКА.* http://files.mail.ru/EZYRM9

Мишка: Как много наловили, наелся я. Спасибо, ребята. Теперь бы поспать (зевает и укладывается на пол спать)
Выбегает Машенька
Маша:  С Новым Годом! 
- Мишка, ты спишь что ли? (будет его)
- Поиграй со мною! Поиграй со мною! Поиграй! Поиграй! (скачет вокруг него и прыгает, будет руками)
Мишка, в конце концов, садится, открывает глаза и трёт их
(В это время появляются  небольшие ёлочки с яблоками на прищепках)
Маша:  Мишка, Мишка, ёлки, ёлки!
Все подходят к ёлкам.
Машенька:  А на ёлках яблоки! 
Мишка:  Ребята, разве яблочки растут на елках? 
Дети: НЕТ!
Ах, ты, Машенька, проказница! Запутать меня решила! Ребята, предлагаю собрать яблочки   в корзинки!

*ИГРА: ДЕТИ СНИМАЮТ ЯБЛОЧКИ И НОСЯТ В КОРЗИНКИ* http://files.mail.ru/ZJMNMA

Маша:  (задумчиво) Что-то нового года хочется! Хочу позвать Дедушку Мороза, у меня есть желание…
Мишка: (перебивает) Машенька, но сначала нужно ёлочки украсить

*ИГРА: НАРЯЖАЕМ ЁЛОЧКИ ИГРУШКАМИ и МИШУРОЙ* http://files.mail.ru/SDGGKL

Мишка:  Какая красота! Ой, а под ёлочкой должны быть подарочки. Где они? А вот они…
Машенька подбегает  к подарочкам и всё это пытается обнять и взять
Маша: Это всё мне… 
Мишка смотрит строго на неё
Маша: Не дам!
Пауза
Маша: Это что не мне?
Мишка: Это подарки всем лесным жителям и мы сейчас с ребятами увезем на саночках под ёлочки. 
Машенька показывает, как надо везти подарки на саночках и положить под ёлочку.  Каждому ребёнку раздаём санки.

*ИГРА: ПЕРЕВОЗИМ ПОДАРКИ на САНОЧКАХ* http://files.mail.ru/6ZHYRJ

Маша:  Ну теперь все готово к встрече Нового года! Дедушки Мороза нет только! 
Мишка: А какой он, дедушка Мороз? 

*ИГРА с показом, КАК У ДЕДУШКИ МОРОЗА ВОТ ТАКАЯ БОРОДА…*

Мишка и Маша: А теперь все вместе зовём : ДЕД МОРОЗ! ДЕД МОРОЗ! ДЕД МОРОЗ!

*ВЫХОД ДЕДА МОРОЗА* http://files.mail.ru/EASVAH

Дед Мороз: С Новым годом, с Новым годом
Поздравляем всех детей!
Поздравляем всех гостей!
Был у вас я год назад,
Снова видеть всех я рад.
Подросли, большими стали
А меня-то вы узнали?
Машенька и дети: ДА!
Дед Мороз:  Кто я?
Машенька и  дети: ДЕД МОРОЗ!
Маша: Дед Мороз, а где твоя Снегурочка?
Дед Мороз: ищет глазами.

Дед Мороз закрывает спиной Машеньку, одевает ей корону и рукавички и говорит: Вот же она, моя Снегурочка и показывает всем.
Играет музыка: http://files.mail.ru/2U1SLF    Мишка и дети хлопают в ладошки, а Машенька-снегурочка кружится

Дед Мороз Машеньке: А вот, Снегурочка, твои снежинки! И подаёт полоски бумаги
Машенька: Я разукрашу всё всё, моими любимыми снежинками! Ребята, я и вас научу. На полу из полосок делает снежинку
Герои раздают всем детям по 6(шесть) полосок

*ИГРА: РИСУЕМ СНЕЖИНКИ* http://files.mail.ru/LO3VVN

Машенька: А сейчас мы станцуем мой любимый танец снежинок. Мы все превратимся в снежинки - будем летать, танцевать, и кружится под музыку, как только музыка остановится, значит, наступила ночь, и мы все запрыгиваем на любую снежинку, которая лежит на полу, присаживаемся на корточки и засыпаем, как только заиграла музыка, мы снова все просыпаемся и танцуем…

*ИГРА: ДЕНЬ-НОЧЬ со СНЕЖИНКАМИ* http://files.mail.ru/0831GN

Дед Мороз: (Обращает внимание на большую ёлку) Что-то ёлочка ваша не сверкает, не горит, нужно  ёлочку зажечь!
Машенька – Снегурочка: Пусть уйдут печаль и грусть,
Волшебство свершится пусть!
Каждый видеть будет рад
Ёлки праздничный наряд.
Вспыхнут пусть среди ветвей
Вмиг волшебных сто огней.
Зажгись огнями разными –
Зелёными и красными,
Сияй в честь года бывшего
И года наступившего!
Раз! Два! Три!
Ёлочка гори!
Машенька: Что – то ёлочка не засияла
Дед Мороз: Конечно, дружно мы должны кричать. И все дружно зажигать!
Машенька: Ребята и родители мы дружно и громко должны прокричать : Раз! Два! Три! Ёлочка, гори!
Дети: Раз! Два! Три! Ёлочка, гори!
Ёлочка не зажигается
Дед Мороз: Видно кто-то не кричал, видно кто-то промолчал!!!
Машенька:  А я знаю, вот та мамочка не кричала и вот тот папочка!
Дед Мороз: Ну не подведём уважаемые родители, вместе с детьми ещё раз
Дети и родители: Раз! Два! Три! Ёлочка, гори!
На ёлочке зажигаются огоньки
Машенька: УРААА!!!

*ОБЩАЯ ФОТО НА ПАМЯТЬ* http://files.mail.ru/LD9KDI

Дед Мороз: Вот теперь всё готово для встречи Нового года! Осталось мне послушать, как ребята подготовились к моему приходу. 
Мишка: Можно первый я начну, никогда не читал стихи тебе, дедушка
Дед Мороз: ну конечно, Мишенька, прочитай стишок. Покажи ребятам пример, а за это я угощу тебя сладкой конфеткой.
Мишка: Маленькой ёлочке, холодно зимой, из лесу ёлочку взяли мы домой. Бусы повесили, встали в хоровод, весело, весело, встретим Новый год!
Дед Мороз хвалит Мишку и даёт конфетку.

*СТИХИ ОТ ДЕТЕЙ* . Дед Мороз выдаёт конфетки

Машенька: Дедушка,  посмотри, сколько гостей у нас:  лисички, зайчики, принцессы …
Дедушка Мороз: Вижу, тут лесные мишки,
Куклы, зайцы-шалунишки
И весёлые козлята,
Волки, хитрые лисята –
Все в костюмы нарядились
И у ёлки в пляс пустились.
Значит, в этом зале бал,
Новогодний карнавал!
Вы пройдитесь, покажитесь! А вы (обращается к родителям), все хлопать не ленитесь!

*ПАРАД КОСТЮМОВ* http://files.mail.ru/GAZZB5 . За каждый костюм Дед Мороз выдаёт конфетки

Дед Мороз: А теперь честной народ вставайте в дружный хоровод!
Все встают в хоровод
Дед Мороз: Но сначала мы сыграем в мою любимую игру. Я проверю, какие вы весёлые, шустрые и не боитесь моих морозов. 

*ИГРА ЗАМОРОЖУ.*  (Морозит ручки, щёчки, животики, головушки, а дети прячут) http://files.mail.ru/FBJ7OL

*ХОРОВОД*  http://files.mail.ru/793WF5

*Раздача подарков.* http://files.mail.ru/0P66KL

Дед  Мороз: Мы подарки вам раздали,
Вы нам пели и плясали,
А теперь нам, детвора,
В путь-дороженьку пора.
В сёлах, городах и хатах
Ждут другие нас ребята.
Их пойдём мы поздравлять,
Счастья, радости желать!
Ну, а вам мы на прощанье
Скажем дружно 
Мишка, Снегурочка, Дед Мороз (вместе): До свиданья!

*Снимаем яблоки с ёлочек*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3504397.jpg[/IMG]

*Возим на саночках подарки*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3495181m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3484941m.jpg[/IMG]

*Наряжаем ёлочки*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3497229.jpg[/IMG]

*Делаем снежинки и танец - игра со снежинками* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/3475725m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3535116m.jpg[/IMG]

*Парад костюмов*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3519756m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3513612m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3511564m.jpg[/IMG]

*Хоровод*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3497228.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Валентина Сысуева (05.10.2016)

----------


## shuranovasveta

1. Яковлева Светлана Александровна
2. Музыкальный руководитель.
3. Город Уфа, Республика Башкортостан
4. Сценарий Новогоднего утренника "Новый год наоборот".
5. Старшая и подготовительная к школе группы.(5-7 лет)

НОВЫЙ ГОД    СТАРШАЯ, ПОДГОТОВИТЕЛЬНАЯ ГРУППЫ.
«НОВЫЙ ГОД НАОБОРОТ».
/ Дети спрятались за занавесом. В зал с корзиной игрушек входит Снегурочка. Верхний свет погашен, горит елка/.

 СНЕГУРОЧКА: Тихо, в зале никого,
 Дети не пришли еще.
 Постараться надо тут 
 Все убрать за 5 минут.
 /украшает ёлку/
 (любуется) –Ну разве не красавица?...
 (к родителям) А вам ёлка нравится?
 Вся блестит, горит огнями,
 Очень рада встрече с вами.
 / подходит ближе к родителям/
 Дорогие гости наши, только где же дети ваши?
 Почему их в зале нет? Где загадка, в чем секрет?
 Может песенка поможет?
 Они их знают, их поют, и на песенку придут.
 Попрошу я всех гостей- мне подпойте веселей…

 КАРАОКЕ «В ЛЕСУ РОДИЛАСЬ ЁЛОЧКА».
 муз. Л. Бекман. .
 /ф-ма песни переходит на танцевальную песню, под которую выходят дети,
 /Дети жестами приветствуют гостей…/ Встают вразброс перед  елкой.

ДЕТИ ПОДГОТОВИТЕЛЬНОЙ ГРУППЫ.
 1. Дорогие наши гости, мы спешим поздравить всех!
 Пусть придут в году грядущем к вам удача и успех.
 Пусть для вас, людей хороших, не боящихся забот,
 Будет он не просто новый, а счастливый Новый год!

2. Новый год всё ближе, ближе, не заметишь, как придет.
 Он сегодня встал на лыжи и отправился в поход.

 3.Он готовит к карнавалу всех людей, зверей и птиц.
 Будет праздник небывалый, не имеющий границ.

 4. Новый год всё ближе, ближе с нетерпением ждёшь ты,
 Он, как бусинки, нанижет и исполнит все мечты.

5.  Возле елочки мы встанем, хороводы заведем
 С Новым годом всех поздравим, песню дружно запоем.


 ДЕТИ ИСПОЛНЯЮТ ПЕСНЮ

«НОВОГОДНЯЯ ДИСКОТЕКА»  (1, 2 куплеты поют стоя к родителям лицом; на 2 припев подбегают и сыплют конфетти на родителей, а на проигрыш строят 2 круга и 3 куплет поют в хороводе)

ДЕТИ СТАРШЕЙ ГРУППЫ:
1. С новым Годом поздравляем!
 И хозяев, и гостей,
 Счастья всем, добра желаем
И хороших теплых дней.


2. Открывает Новый год
 Сказочные двери,
 Пусть заходит в этот зал
 Тот, кто в сказку верит.

 3. Красивый зал блестит сегодня,
 Сверкает множеством огней.
 И яркая, большая елка
 Зовет приветливо детей

 4. Засверкай огнями, ёлка, 
 Нас на праздник позови! 
 Все желания исполни, 
 Все мечты осуществи! 

 5. Раздвигайте круг пошире,
 Становитесь в хоровод,
 Дружно, радостно мы жили
 Дружно встретим Новый Год!

ХОРОВОД: «

Дети садяться. Входит Снегурка со стопкой книг.

СНЕГУРОЧКА:
Наступает Новый год. 
Время сказок настает. 
И у Дедушки Мороза 
Ель волшебная растет.
А на елке там и тут
Книжки разные цветут.
Их девчонки и мальчишки
Обязательно прочтут.
Дед Мороз вырастил волшебную ель, на которой растут книжки. И он  велел вам передать в подарок вот эти замечательные, нужные, добрые книги, чтобы вы становились умнее и узнали много интересного. 
( Кладет связку книг на стул и уходит. Вбегает магистр зла Шырлин-Мырлин и ведьмочка)

ШЫРЛИН-МЫРЛИН. Так вот. Настал решительный момент. И нам надо спешить. Ведь только в эту ночь, в новогоднюю ночь, уничтожив все книги, я смогу получить власть над миром.  С последним ударом часов все книги полыхнут синим пламенем. Люди перестанут отличать хорошее от плохого, добро от зла. И власть моя станет безграничной. Вот такой у нас получится Новый год!

ШЫРЛИН-МЫРЛИН:

1.Я ненавижу с детства
Учебники и книги. 
Я гений чародейства, 
Злодейства и интриги. 
Закроет небо копоть 
Огромного костра... 
И все мне будут хлопать 
И громко петь:  «Ура!»

Припев:
Напрасно вы не верите угрозам — 
Я стану антидедушкой Морозом! 
И наступит Новый год, 
Новый год — наоборот!

2.Неграмотные люди 
Глупеют очень быстро. 
Я в новом мире буду 
Главней премьер-министра. 
И на земле настанет 
Прекрасный дикий век... 
И станет обезьяной 
Без книжек человек.


ВЕД. Ну и кто же это вы такие? Что за гости такие незваные?
ШЫРЛИН-МЫРЛИН: Я магистр зла и гений  чародейства господин ШЫРЛИН-МЫРЛИН.
ВЕДЬМА.   А я его помощница , ведьмочка Румпумпель Гадюкина.

ШЫРЛИН-МЫРЛИН: Слушай! А давай этой мелюзге покажем нашу колдовскую силу! Они испугаются  и сами отдадут нам все книжки.
ВЕДЬМА:  Эту мелюзгу так просто не проведешь, они сейчас знаешь какие ушлые! По хитрее нас с тобой! Давай лучше поиграем!
ИГРА «Веселые гримасы»

ШЫРЛИН-МЫРЛИН: Мы начинаем! Делайте все, что я говорю!
 Мы — веселые мартышки!
 Мы играем громко слишком!
 Все в ладоши хлопаем! (Дети должны похлопать в ладоши).
 Все ногами топаем! (Дети должны потопать ногами).
 Надуваем щечки! (Исполняем).
 Скачем на носочках! (Делаем).
 И друг другу даже
 Языки покажем! (Неприлично, конечно, но надо исполнять).

ВЕДЬМА:
 Оттопырим ушки! (Насколько получится).
 Хвостик на макушке!
  Пальчик поднесем к виску! (Совсем необязательно делать это так, как показывают, что ты «чокнутый». Можно поднести к виску большой палец и при этом растопырить все остальные).
 Дружно прыгнем к потолку
 Шире рот откроем! (Особенно не перетруждайтесь).
 И гримасы все состроим! (Вот к чему все шло).
 Как скажу я слово «ТРИ!»
 Все, с гримасами, замри!
 Раз! Два! Три!
ШЫРЛИН-МЫРЛИН:(после игры) Вот умора! Ну и рожи! Сразу видно – наши ребята.
А кстати, я забыл, а где-же мои помощники- страшилки. А ну выходите.

ТАНЕЦ СТРАШИЛОК. МАЛЬЧИКИ старшей  группы.
(В Конце танца магистр забирает стопку книг и уходят вместе с ведьмочкой) 

ВЕД. 1  Что же нам теперь делать, где искать этого магистра? Кто же нам в этом поможет?

СНЕГУРОЧКА: Нам  надо отправиться в путешествие  на поиски магистра и его помощницы.
Игра путешествие.
ВЕДУЩИЙ:  А если тропинка лесная?
СНЕГУРКА.  А мы ножками топ-топ, топ-топ!
ВЕДУЩИЙ:.  А если сугробы глубокие?
 СНЕГУРКА  А мы на лыжах, шик-шик, шик-шик!
 ВЕДУЩИЙ:  А если речка замёрзшая?
СНЕГУРКА    А мы на коньках вжик-вжик, вжик-вжик!
 ВЕДУЩИЙ:  А если горка крутая?
СНЕГУРКА     А мы на санках у-уть, у-уть!
ВЕДУЩИЙ:   А если дорога широкая?
СНЕГУРКА    А мы на машине ж-ж, ж-ж!
ВЕДУЩИЙ:   А если рельсы железные?
 СНЕГУРКА.  А мы на поезде ;чух-чух, чух-чух?
ВЕДУЩИЙ:   А если чаща дремучая?
СНЕГУРКА    А мы на самолете ; у-у-у!
СНЕГУРКА Я знаю, кто нам может помочь.  Это знаменитый Джеймс Бонд агент 007 и его гениальные сыщики, найдут все, что хочешь, даже из-под земли достанут.
 СЫЩИК.  Я гениальный сыщик, мне помощь не нужна
                          Найду я даже прыщик на теле у слона.
                          Как лев сражаюсь в драке, плыву, как камбала. А нюх как у собаки, а глаз, как у орла.

ТАНЕЦ СЫЩИКОВ  МАЛЬЧИКИ ПОДГ. ГРУППЫ

ВЕДУЩИЙ. «Экстренный выпуск новостей. С разных концов планеты приходят тревожные сообщения. Из всех библиотек и книжных шкафов, из магазинов и школьных портфелей бесследно исчезли книги. Обеспокоенный таким ходом событий, наш президент хотел позвонить президенту Соединенных Штатов, но оказалось, что у него пропала записная книжка».

( входит магистр за ним на метле ведьмочка)

ШЫРЛИН-МЫРЛИН.  Эй, ты Жасмин Пургеновна, за мной.
ВЕДЬМА. Осталась минута, магистр. Пора начинать. 
ШЫРЛИН-МЫРЛИН. Пора кончать! (Подсыпает в котел какой-то порошок и произносит заклинание.) Эни-бени-чухарда! Хурда-мурда-белиберда! Чердымус-дымус-головня, Восстань из пепла, дух огня!
(звучит волшебная музыка, входит Снегурочка)
СНЕГУРОЧКА.  Ничего у  вас не получиться, уважаемый магистр, потому что дружба, честность и верность сильнее ваших заклинаний. К нам на помощь пришли маленькие феи, они то нам и помогут.

ФЕЯ.  Лишь взмах волшебной палочки – и чудо совершится
               Пусть злость и ненависть в снежинки превратится.
               Добро пусть миром правит и счастье и успех – 
               Мы с Новым Годом дружно Вас поздравляем всех.

ТАНЕЦ МАЛЕНЬКИХ ФЕЙ. Девочки старшей группы ( в конце танца бегают вокруг магистра и ведьмы)

ШЫРЛИН-МЫРЛИН. ЭЙ, Георгина Феназипамовна, я, кажется, превращаюсь в снежинку. (Убегает за дверь)
ВЕДЬМА. (садится на метлу, но не может лететь) Ой, моя метла лишилась волшебной полетности, ох я пропала.
 СНЕГУРОЧКА Эй, Орхидея Пенициллиновна. Так что, ежели чего подмести пожелаете, — милости просим. Ну, что ж, друзья. Хватит на сегодня  волшебства. Осталось всего несколько минут до Нового года и к нам придет Дед Мороз.
Давайте его встретим дружной песней.
( дети встают вразброс перед родителями)
 ПЕСНЯ  «ДИНЬ-ДОН»  ( В КОНЦЕ ПЕСНИ ЗВУЧИТ БОЙ ЧАСОВ И ВХОДИТ ДЕД МОРОЗ)
ВЕД. Тише, слышите сейчас, часы пробили 12 раз.
            Наступает НОВЫЙ ГОД , ДЕД МОРОЗ сюда идёт!

Дед Мороз:
 С Новым годом вас, друзья
 С праздником богатым!
 Счастья, радости желает
 Дед Мороз ребятам!
 Я пришел из доброй сказки.
 Начинайте игры, пляски,
 Становитесь в хоровод!
 Дружно встретим праздник елки-
 Долгожданный Новый год! 
ХОРОВОД «

ИГРА «КАК У ДЕДУШКИ МОРОЗА…» 
 (на мотив “Ах, вы сени”)

 Как у Дедушки Мороза вот такая борода.
 Хи – хи – хи, ха – ха – ха, вот такая борода. 
 Как у Дедушки Мороза вот такие валенки.
 Хи – хи – хи, ха – ха – ха, вот такие валенки.
 Как у Дедушки Мороза вот такие варежки. 
 Хи – хи – хи, ха – ха – ха, вот такие варежки. 
 Как у Дедушки Мороза вот такой носище. 
 Хи – хи – хи, ха – ха – ха, вот такой носище.

Дед Мороз: (Весело) 
 Ах, дразнить меня вздумали.  А давайте поиграем в игру, «Прыжок в Новый год»:
Лишь скажу я слово три, ты подпрыгни, не тяни!!!

Новый год – любимый праздник,
 Как красиво, посмотри.
 И новый год мы прыгнем вместе,
 Как скажу я : раз-два-пять….
 Новый год приходит в полночь,
 На часы ты посмотри,
 Как сойдутся стрелки вместе,
 Дружно прыгнем: раз-два-раз!
 Хороводы вокруг елки…
 Ну-ка, елочка, гори!
 Загорится наша елка,
 Как услышит: раз-два-семь!
 Мы устали долго ждать,
 «три» пора уже сказать.
 Прыгнул кто, тот – молодец!
 Кто не прыгнул – огурец!
Ну, ребятки, садитесь, да и я посижу.  

( дети садятся на мета)
ВЕД. Дед Мороз шел долго, дальнею дорогой 
Сядь у нашей елочки, отдохни немного. Мы знаем Дед Мороз, что у тебя сейчас горячая пора и мы решили тебе помочь и создали службу помощи Деду Морозу. Встречайте, вот и они.

ТАНЕЦ «МАЛЕНЬКИЕ  ДЕДЫ МОРОЗЫ И СНЕГУРКИ» старшие  ритмика

ДЕД МОРОЗ.       Вот как весело плясали
                                    И добрый дедушка Мороз вам мешок сейчас принес.
                                     Ну, ребята не зевай, что в мешочке, отгадай?
ДЕТИ:    ПОДАРКИ!!!

ДЕД МОРОЗ: А вот и не угадали.  (Высыпает на пол игрушки мягкие)
                               Сейчас будем соревноваться, чья команда быстрее  и больше соберет игрушек в свой мешок.  Где тут служба помощи ДЕДУ  МОРОЗУ  держите мешки, высоко не поднимайте. 

ИГРА « СОБЕРИ ИГРУШКИ В МЕШОК БЕЗ ДНА»
  (когда игрушки все собраны, Д.М  и Снегурка подходят поднимают мешки, игрушки все вываливаются.)
ДЕД МОРОЗ: Ну и кто победил?
СНЕГУРКА.  Ну, конечно, дружба!
                               Дед Мороз,  ты ведь любишь путешествовать? Закрой глаза. Для тебя еще один сюрприз.
(забегают восточные красавицы)
ВОСТ. КРАСАВИЦА
 Я-красавица с Востока, много сказок расскажу, 
Поведу я черным оком – всех вокруг приворожу!
А роскошный мой наряд околдует всех подряд.
ТАНЕЦ «ВОСТОЧНЫЕ СКАЗКИ»  подготовительные ритмика

ДЕД МОРОЗ:  Так, вниманье, детвора! Вот ещё для вас игра!
                               Ёлочки в лесу растут, они в гости к нам идут.
                               Будем ёлки украшать, к празднику принаряжать.

                             ИГРА «УКРАСИМ ЁЛОЧКУ»(Выбрать 2 родителей- они ёлочки, 1 команда  детей- из ст. гр., 2 команда – из подг. гр ., по5 человек, по очереди украшают «ёлочек» игрушками, мишурой..Затем встают вокруг них и поют песню «Маленькой ёлочке»).
Зимушки
(девочки подг. гр.)

 1.По дороге по прямой
 Шла зима с морозами,
 Шла зима к себе домой – 
 Снег стелила розовый.

2. За зимою две метели
 Снег тот веяли, мели,
 Снег взвивали, как хотели,
 И кидали хрустали.


ТАНЕЦ  «У ЛЕСА НА ОПУШКЕ». Девочки подг. гр.

СНЕГУРКА: Дед Мороз, шутки шутками, а не пора ли тебе ребятам подарки раздавать? Они уже заждались
Дед Мороз: И то верно. Где мой волшебный мешок? 
(Д.М. и Снег. Заносят мешок с подарками.)

Д.М.: Что ж, мешок я раскрываю и детишек угощаю. 
 Дед Мороз: А это что ещё такое?
 Валенок: (голос) Валенок я! Дед Мороз пугается, отбрасывает валенок в сторону.
 Валенок: Чего ты кидаешься!
 Дед Мороз: Ты что же, говорящий?
 Валенок: А ты думаешь, только Деды Морозы умеют разговаривать?
 Дед Мороз: Ну не знаю… Ну и как тебя зовут?
 Валенок: Говорю же, валенок я!
 Дед Мороз: Никогда такого не видел.
 Валенок: Не переживай, какие твои годы.
 Дед Мороз: А может ты еще, и петь умеешь?
 Валенок: Могу. ( Начинает петь фальшиво « Ой, мороз, мороз)
 Дед Мороз: Лучше не надо. А что ты ещё умеешь делать?
 Валенок: Могу друзей позвать.
 Дед Мороз: А у тебя и друзья есть?
 Валенок: Есть.
 Дед Мороз: А кто у тебя друзья?
 Валенок: Так, валенки же.
 Дед Мороз: А … ну, зови.
 Валенок свистит, вылетают большие валенки 4 штуки.
 Дед Мороз: Ой, хватит, хватит твоих друзей (рассматривает валенки). А они, что же, тоже говорящие?
 Валенок: Нет, они только бегать научились
 Дед Мороз: Сами бегают что ли?
 Валенок: Ну, ты даешь, Дед Мороз, где ты видел, чтоб валенки сами бегали, им для этого ноги нужны.
 Игра «Бег в валенках»

ДЕД МОРОЗ.  НУ,  а что это наш говорящий валенок замолчал. Эй,  валенок, ты нам больше ничего сказать-то не хочешь? А подарки-то мои где?
Валенок. Ты в мешок свой загляни, валенок переверни, там лежат подарки в упаковках ярких.
(Дед мороз достает подарки, раздает)



Песенка-переделка «О хорошем настроении» из к/ф «Карнавальная ночь»
 ДМ, Снегурочка, все ведущие: 

1.Вечер новогодний
 Завершаем песней
 Зрителям - спасибо:
 Праздник удался!
 Если вам сегодня
 Было интересно,-
 Значит, целый год случаться 
 Будут чудеса!

 Припев: Дети, гости
 И улыбка, без сомненья,
 Вдруг коснется ваших глаз,
 И хорошее настроение
 Не покинет больше вас.

2. Наш веселый праздник
 К завершенью близок.
 Вы о нем знакомым
 расскажите всё!
 Пусть подарков разных,
 Радостных сюрпризов
 Вам как можно больше
 Год грядущий принесет!
 Припев: Дети

[IMG] http://*********su/3565665.jpg http://*********su/3569761.jpg http://*********su/3570785.jpg http://*********su/3567713.jpg http://*********su/3568737.jpg http://*********su/3557473.jpg http://*********su/3558497.jpg http://*********su/3555425.jpg http://*********su/3556449.jpg http://*********su/3556449.jpg http://*********su/3562593.jpg http://*********su/3560545.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shuranovasveta

[IMG] http://*********su/3565665.jpg http://*********su/3569761.jpg http://*********su/3570785.jpg http://*********su/3567713.jpg http://*********su/3568737.jpg http://*********su/3557473.jpg http://*********su/3558497.jpg http://*********su/3555425.jpg http://*********su/3556449.jpg http://*********su/3556449.jpg http://*********su/3562593.jpg

----------


## Peter111

Персонажи взрослые:
Ведущая
Дед Мороз
Снегурочка
Церемониймейстер
Отрубон – король царства Снов и Приведений
Рекламная Пауза
Карабас-Барабас
Джин Блин

----------


## Moskva3

Как можно поучаствовать?

----------

